# D&J Hanger parts needed



## Motoguzzipaul (Oct 29, 2009)

Does any one have any parts to a D&J Hanger crankset?
 I am  looking for the pedal arm that bolts to the sprocket and maybee a new sprocket.   Thanks for any reply!!!  
 sorry if i get this wrong  this is the first time in posting forum
                                                                Paul


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 30, 2009)

could you post a picture of what you have?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Oct 31, 2009)

*D&J Hanger crankset wanted*

Ok i will try i am new to this


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 2, 2009)

could you post a picture of the whole bike?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Nov 3, 2009)

*D&J Hanger crankset needed*

All i have is the frame  I have to make a front fork and part of the rear frame! 
                                                 Paul


----------

